# Friend Locator Application



## Nexx85 (Oct 7, 2011)

Friend Locator
Smaart-Friend-Finder (SFF) is a social lifestyle app to find friends & family currently in your proximity and view their location on your smartphone map. 
Smaart-Friend-Finder lets you:

- Find friends in your proximity! 
- Locate nearby family! 
- Display their location on your smartphone's map! 
- Login to facebook directly and keep it updated. 
- Find people who want to meet people like you.

Show-up! Meet-up! Hook-up!

It's a fun new way to find your friends and discover new ones.

Keeping the smartphone family connected&#8230; and on the map.

Be a BFF finder with SFF. (BFF = Best Friend Forever)

Requires Android Version 2.1 or higher. To find each other, you must all be running SFF, so invite your friends.

Symbian Version coming soon. Avail in English, and soon Spanish, Korean, Chinese, French, Russian, and many other languages.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Doesn't latitude do the same thing????


----------

